# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  convert data to utf-8

## mrrajabi

سلام
من قلبلاً با فرمت ویندوز-1256 دیتای فارسی وارد بانک کردم(فرمت جداول و دیتابیس latin1_swedish_ci بوده)بعداً بنا به دلایلی انکودینگ صفحات اچ تی ام ال رو به utf-8 تبدیل کردم که مجدداً مجبورم فرمت بانک و جداول و داده ها رو هم به utf-8 تغییر بدم. حالا بانک و جداول مشکلی نیست ولی فرمت داده هارو چجوری می تونم عوض کنم جوریکه با فرمت یو تی اف درست نمایش داده بشه.
every help will be appreciated

----------


## Yousha

سلام،

set character_set_server= 'utf8';
set character_set_client= 'utf8';
set character_set_connection= 'utf8';
set names 'utf8';
set charset 'utf8';
set character_set_results= 'utf8';

----------


## mrrajabi

خب اینارو کجا باید استفاده کنم؟
تو خود کنترل پنل phpmyadmin یا بصورت یک کوئری در اولین فرمان بعد از برقرای اتصال به بانک؟
تو کنترل پنل استفاده کردن درست نشد.

----------


## Yousha

هم در PHPMyAdmin می تویند و هم در یک کوئری.

----------


## mrrajabi

من این تنظیمات رو هم با کوئری هم با phpmyadmin  انجام دادم درست نشد.
حالا یه راه جدید, اما با مشکل :
من داده هارو از بانک می خونم و تو یه فایل sql بصورت کوئری Insert Into می نویسم. همه کاراکترهام درست نمایش داده میشه. یعنی متن فارسی کاملاً بصورت صحیح نوشته میشه. بعداً 2 راه دارم واسه Import داده به بانک :
1 - نوشتن یک کوئری که فایل رو بخونه و کوئری های داخل فایل رو اجرا کنه.
2 - دادن فایل به خود phpmyadmin و انجام عملیات Import
اما مشکل این روش :
کاراکترهای فارسی در phpmyadmin درست نمایش داده میشه ولی در مرورگر همه ی کارکترهای فارسی علامت سوال میشه!؟!؟
بعضی وقت ها هم همه چیز ثبت میشه بجز کاراکترهای فارسی. یعنی فیلدهای کارکتر فارسی خالی هستند در حالیکه داخل فایل sql من همه چیز درست و صحیح است.
خيلي ممنون

----------

